
Six Mantras for a Technical Startup Co-Founder - Viveckh
https://medium.com/swlh/why-my-startup-never-went-live-despite-a-production-ready-tech-55d344c0c057
======
SheinhardtWigCo
Outline link: [https://outline.com/vzzJcq](https://outline.com/vzzJcq)

The author calls his teammates incompetent and is quick to blame them for the
company’s failure, but he actually paints a clear picture of failure by the
engineering leadership - himself. Who would want to work for this person after
reading this?

